# Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??



## gartenteich001 (14. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe eine ziemlich großen Naturteich (Durchmesser ca 30 Meter Tiefe bis zu 1,50 Meter) auf unserem Grundstück. Daran schließt sich direkt eine noch mal so große Zone an, in der Weidenbüsche stehen, und in der es eher morastig zugeht. Hier ist der Wasserstand bis max 50 cm.
Der Teich wird wahrscheinlich ausschließlich über Oberflächenwasser gefüllt welches von den umliegenden Grundstücken und Feldern kommt. Durch die Weiden und wahrscheinlich auch durch Dünger der Felder ist das Wasser sehr Nährstoffreich, was sich in einem Wahnsinnswuchs an __ Hornkraut niederschlägt (wer Interesse an Hornkraut hat bitte melden ). Außerdem haben sich auf dem Teich in den letzten Jahren Teichhühner dort angesiedelt, dei gerade den Bereich mit den Weiden als Versteck sehr schätzen. 
Hier nun meine Frage:
der Teich ist bis jetzt ohne Fische (zumindest haben wir noch keinen gesehen), wir würden gern Goldfische dort einsetzen. Haben die bei dem starken Hornkrautbewuchs überhaut eine Chance?? Gibt es alternativ andere Fischarten, die ihr empfehlen könnt, die Spaß am Hornkraut haben aber __ Binsen, __ Schilf und Seerosen langweilig finden??

Für entsprechende Tipps Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar. Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Moin moin, setz doch mal paar Fotos ein, dann kann man sich das ganze besser vorstellen!


----------



## LotP (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Hi,
also __ Hornkraut wird im Normalfall nicht angefressen - zumindest wüsste ich keinen Fisch, der das macht. Seerosen können Koi/Karpfen zum Opfer fallen, kommt hier recht stark auf den Charakter des einzelnen Fischs drauf an.
Goldfische werden sich bei dir auf jeden Fall wohl finden, vllt eher schon zu wohl - Stichwort "Vermehrung". Im Prinzip kannst bei dir vieles einsetzen, Besser ist hier wohl ausschluss verfahren;
Stör, Salmonien (Forelle, Saibing,..), "Bachfische" würde ich lassen.
Wennst viele kleine in rieigen Schwärmen willst, die aber gleichzeitig nicht total überhand nehmen vllt Goldelritzen. (Evtl in Kombi mit einem __ Barsch)
Denke aber auch - falls Filterung hinzukommen/existiert - sind Kois auch drin.
Würde selbst - wenn ohne Filterung - vllt 5-6 Shubukin und nen Schwarm (20+) Goldelritzen einsetzen. Im 2. Jahr vllt noch nen Barsch. Aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung

Edit: wie groß ist dein Teich jetzt? 30m Durchmesser passt nicht recht mit 20.000l zusammen. Meinst du vllt. 30m²? Wenn 30m Durchmesser, das meiste nur 30-40cm tief? Wassermenge falsch berechnet?


----------



## pema (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Hallo Martin,
offensichtlich hast du einen schönen Naturteich mit allem, was da zu gehört.
Sicherlich gibt es eine Vielzahl von Amphibien und Insekten, die dort ihr zuhause haben.
Setze bitte keine Goldfische oder Koi ein, wenn überhaupt Fische, dann sog. Biotopfische. 
__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Goldelritzen...es gibt da eine große Auswahl
Warum ich dieser Meinung bin: es gibt nicht mehr sehr viele Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für einheimische Amphibien und Insekten. Und Goldfischbesatz verändert das gesamte Biotop
petra


----------



## gartenteich001 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Hallo,
... und vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps und Anregungen. Ich muss wohl zunächst mal die Daten über meinen Teich aktualisieren, dieser hat mit Feucht-Biotop hat eine Wasseroberfläche von  480 m² und hat ein Volumen von 430 m³ wenn der Wasserstand das Maximum erreicht hat. Dann ist er auch an der tiefsten Stelle 1,60m tief. Jetzt in den warmen Monaten fällt der Wasserstand beträchtlich (aktuell um ca 30 cm). Damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann, hab ich mal ein Foto angehängt.
Koi kommen für uns nicht in frage. Die Idee mit den Goldfischen ist der Wunsch meiner Frau, die auch gern mal ein Fisch sehen will. Ich hatte nur die Befürchtung, dass die nicht mit der Unmenge an __ Hornkraut klar kommen, das nahezu das ganze Gewässer, also den sichtbaren Bereich überwuchert. Bekommen die dann genügend Licht?? Oder können überhaupt schwimmen?? 
Einheimische Fische einzusetzen finde ich grundsätzlich auch richtig, ich hatte immer die Hoffnung, das das durch gastierenden __ Enten irgendwann von allein passiert. 
Der Einsatz von Technik (Filtern, pumpen) ist nicht geplant, lediglich eine 10W Solarpumpe sorgt auch bei Schatten etwas für Wasserspiel.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Hi Martin,

ich bin auch für nichts einsetzen. 
So ein schöner verträumter Naturteich ist doch was schönes und goldene Fische passen da irgendwie nicht dazu.

Lass die Enten machen.

Die Fische kommen schon zurecht und wenn sie Licht brauchen tauchen sie einfach auf. Das Hochnkraut solltest Du auch abernten um die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen. 

Machst Du's nicht, verrotten die am Boden und geben Ihre aufgenommenen Nährstoffe wieder frei.
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Doc (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Also ich nehm ne Fuhre  ... Meins wird immer aufgefressen  ... 

Allerdings dann erst im Frühjahr ... 

Du solltest wirklich das __ Hornkraut ein wenig dezimieren, damit holste dann auch einiges an Nährstoffen raus.

Ansonsten: Schöner Teich!


----------



## gartenteich001 (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

...einmal im Jahr mache ich das auch, dann wird das Zeug Schubkarrenweise rausgekarrt  Allerdings ist nach zwei Wochen alles wieder zu


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Also ich seh auf dem schummerigen Foto keinen Teich mit 480 m² Fläche.:?


----------



## gartenteich001 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

...das ist ja auch die Gesamtfläche, als inclusive des Teils, im dem die Weiden stehen


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist der richtige für mein Teich??*

Also ich würde so ein Biotop nicht mit Goldfischen kaputt machen. Maximal ein paar __ Moderlieschen, zur Not Goldelritzen.


----------

